# locating privy by map



## probe zilla (Mar 18, 2007)

as i drove through a local town  today i noticed that they are rebuilding and repairing alot of the older section, i drove around the other side of the block and walked behind some of the old buildings and started probing, i didnt have any luck so i came home and looked at the san. maps for the town.    the oldest map dates to 1894 but i know these buildings are much older,  my question is how do you know which building on sanborn map is the privy


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 18, 2007)

sorry about size of pic i havent figured out how to size down yet


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2007)

hmm my guess is the smallest one mike


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 18, 2007)

In the town I live in the privies aren't on the map. The maps were for insurance purposes and usually only show the house, a storage shed, stables, and other buildings of value. The way I usually find them is to look around where it doesn't show any buildings. Along the back or side fence line there will usually be a row of privies that date the entire span from the time the house was built untill it got indoor plumbing. Chris


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 18, 2007)

here is another pic I know the guy who owns the construction company  that is doing the work.   maybe this will turn out to be my first privy dig[]


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 18, 2007)

can someone help me with the size of pictures, how do you make them smaller?


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 18, 2007)

hey zilla, what town are you digging?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2007)

The privys may or may not be marked. On the maps of my home town they are marked. Some are marked with letters, WC, P, PF. Some are marked with symbols or X's and /s or hash marks.

 It wasn't standerdized untill 1900 or so.


----------

